# Turbo removal



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I started a thread in the 1.8t section, but I wanted to start one here as well. Reason is Im not sure if the 225 turbo removal is any more difficult/involved than the rest of the other 1.8ts. Ive got A new turbo from Doug sitting here waiting to go in. Just want to make sure I have all bases covered before I dive in. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I've never seen it spelled out. The turbo to manifold bolts are inverse torx with a left handed thread? What size inverse torx?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stretch your shoulders/neck/back first! You'll benefit from having the strut brace removed, and it's up to you whether you want to leave the manifold on or take it off. I personally would take it off, since then you can get it out from the top pretty easily after removing your coolant/oil lines, but you'll need to replace the exhaust manifold gasket/nuts, obviously. Don't forget about the supporting bracket underneath it, too, and make sure you have new gaskets for the downpipe, turbo-to-manifold, and new downpipe nuts, possibly new studs for the turbo hotside, and new turbo-to-manifold bolts. I believe the reverse-torx size is E14, but don't quote me on that.

Edit: Use new crush washers for your oil/coolant lines, or you'll have to do it all over again.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> I've never seen it spelled out. The turbo to manifold bolts are inverse torx with a left handed thread? What size inverse torx?


They aren't inverted threads. They are inversed head. The set I got from my local sears/craftsman was titled "E" sockets. Stock is E14 IIRC.

So if you look at this picture the top row of sockets is the inversed torx I'm trying to describe. Where the regular torx is a male socket, this is a female socket.












Eric-- why a new turbo? What's up with the old one he gave you?

If you're using the frankenturbo manifold you might not have these torx bolts anymore. I did my friend's A4 with an F21 and he gave us hex head 17mm hardware we had to use with the new manifold. Then again the A4 longitudinal setup is hex heads to begin with.

Removing the TT turbo is more difficult only due to the haldex. When I pulled one out I did it from the bottom of the car- removing the subframe and downpipe and then pulling the turbo down. There might be an easier way but that's my experience. Watch out for the banjo bolt copper o-rings - there are two per bolt and they are easy to loose or get stuck on something.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I know what the inverted torx is, but for some reason I thought the bolts were left handed threads. Oh well, I have the tools. Now do I want to actually put the K04 on my 180Q? :banghead:


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

I think I'm the only one running the franken manifold with an F23 on a TT. I had to put in a new turbo to exhaust manifold gasket recently, due to the bolts backing out and exhaust gases blowing apart the composite gasket that came with the kit. I recommend an all metal gasket. Also, the valve cover heat shield needs to be modified quite a bit to accommodate the franken manifold on the 225 TT.

What's the reason for the new turbo?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> They aren't inverted threads. They are inversed head. The set I got from my local sears/craftsman was titled "E" sockets. Stock is E14 IIRC.
> So if you look at this picture the top row of sockets is the inversed torx I'm trying to describe. Where the regular torx is a male socket, this is a female socket.
> Eric-- why a new turbo? What's up with the old one he gave you?
> If you're using the frankenturbo manifold you might not have these torx bolts anymore. I did my friend's A4 with an F21 and he gave us hex head 17mm hardware we had to use with the new manifold. Then again the A4 longitudinal setup is hex heads to begin with.
> ...


 Thanks. Im using the stock manifold (for now). The reason for the new turbo is wategate bushing failure. We welded the bushing in place, but it didn't completely fix the problem. 



20v master said:


> I know what the inverted torx is, but for some reason I thought the bolts were left handed threads. Oh well, I have the tools. Now do I want to actually put the K04 on my 180Q? :banghead:


 Do it!


NIGHTWOLF said:


> I think I'm the only one running the franken manifold with an F23 on a TT. I had to put in a new turbo to exhaust manifold gasket recently, due to the bolts backing out and exhaust gases blowing apart the composite gasket that came with the kit. I recommend an all metal gasket. Also, the valve cover heat shield needs to be modified quite a bit to accommodate the franken manifold on the 225 TT.
> 
> What's the reason for the new turbo?


Yeah, the metal gasket is the way to go. You should also put some Nordlocks on your manifold to turbo bolts. That should keep them from backing out.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*TT225 - manifold to turbo bolts*

Any know the part number for the manifold to turbo bolts for the TT225? 
E14 torx.

Badly mangled one (sofar) and need to replace.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

vtraudt said:


> Any know the part number for the manifold to turbo bolts for the TT225?
> E14 torx.
> 
> Badly mangled one (sofar) and need to replace.


Turbo to Manifold Torx Head Bolts (3) 10x36 - 06A145540K


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. 
Found them. 
Lowest is $10/each plus shipping.
Probably replace the bad one(s) with Allen bolts.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Unless you find an Allen bolt that is a stretch type bolt, I would not use it on your turbo. The three bolts that hold your turbo to the manifold on a 225 are one-time use bolts, much like the motor mount bolts, iirc.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

lite1979 said:


> Unless you find an Allen bolt that is a stretch type bolt, I would not use it on your turbo.


I am not sure if there is such a thing as a 'stretch bolt'. There are various material classes for bolts. What makes it a 'stretched bolt' is the torque. Once you exceeded a certain torque, the bolt stretches and then should not be used anymore. 
Just guessing, haven't looked it up. 
Therefore, ANY bolt can become a one time use 'stretched' bolt.


----------

